# Email Phishing



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Got this in an email.I can't believe people actually fall for this stuff.

INTERNATIONAL FUNDS TRANSFER / AUDIT UNIT UNITED NATIONS
(World Bank Assisted Programme) Directorate of International
Payment and Transfers UN Plaza,
DC2-2060, New York, 10017.
10/9/2015.

I am Mr John Peter, secretary to the united nation service, your payment files has been laying here for many months now and nobody has ever told you the truth, the reason why you have not received your USD$2.3M (Two Million Three Hundred Thousand Dollars) with United state of America.

When I was going through your payment files this afternoon, you have not even received a cent. All the top officials both men and women keep on exploiting your hard earned money without telling you the truth. I dont want to go far yet,my question is this; did you send DR. GEORGE JEFFREY to claim your fund? Because he came to my office today with some signed document telling me that you send him to see after your fund, now I want you to get back to me by informing me if really you sent him to me.

Meanwhile if you are still interested in receiving at least part of your over due payment? Just let me know and further details will be communicated to you accordingly.
You are advised to contact Skye Bank Of Nigeria Registered Office

EMAIL: REMOVED

The are going to open account for you in there ONLINE BANK(FREE) for you, which you will use to log in into there ONLINE BANK and transfer your fund a bit by bit into your bank account.

So get back to them with your,
1. Your Full Name..............
2. Address............
3.Country.................
4.Age....................
5.Occupation................
6.Telephone Number...........
7.Next Of Kin..................
8.Alternate Email Address:

We thank you for your understanding and co-operation.

PLEASE NOTE: that this payment was legally approved on your name by (UNITED NATIONS OFFICE OF INTERNAL OVERSIGHT SERVICES Internal Audit, Monitoring,Consulting And Investigations Division) therefore no body can claim the fund accept you.

Mr John Peter
(Reply to: EMAIL REMOVED )


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

It is very sad that some people are that gullible. Some must fall for it or people wouldn't keep trying.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

The sad part is that you know the people who fall for that have zero money to loose.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I've been thru a couple scams on amazon. It always starts where the buyer will pay you double ........
Yea, people fall for that stuff.


----------

